# 96372 and Medicare



## hudsondna (Jun 1, 2009)

I have been billing 96372-therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection to Medicare. They pay for the "J" code and the ov-25, but deny the administration code 96372 as "separately billed services/test have been nundled as they are considered components of the same procedure. Separate Payment is not allowed".  I have seperatley identifiable dx on the ov and the administration code. Is there a different procedure coded I should be using for this service with Medicare? What am I doing wrong if anything?


----------

